# zone 2 as preout?



## rockdrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello all, hope everyone's holiday season went well. 

I have a denon avr 1804. I also have a tube amp kit currently in Montana on its way here as we speak. Also, i will be building a GR research Kit soon. Here is my question. 

I know this isn't the "right" way to do this, but here goes. My Denon doesn't have preouts, but it does have zone 2 connections. Can I connect my amp to the zone 2 connections, run my speakers, and trick my receiver into thinking it's normal? I know the only signal that gets sent to the zone 2 outs are analog, and would need red and whites to do that. Can I just leave my receiver's left and right speaker connections empty, send both a digital signal and an analog signal to my receiver from my necessary sources, and voila? After reading this, it seems this may not be the most clear explanation. Sorry.

I suspect this isn't going to perform the best. But I want my receiver to work this way until I can afford to buy a receiver with proper preouts to do this correctly. My goal is to have a nice two channel setup integrated into my home theater set up.:huh:
thanks,
Ben


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Rockdrummer!

You can use the Zone 2 output to feed the tube amp! Your remote has Zone 2 control. This would be a good way to set up a 2ch playback and also have the surround sound setup in the same room. 

HL


----------

